# 1990's OMC lower unit rebuild info



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

So I bought a 14 panga that came with a 1999 johnson 25 seahorse. saw gear oil coming out of the weep holes and did a little inspecting and the oil seal under the impeeler was shot. Since the motor is 14 years old I figured it was time to re seal the entire bottom end. 

diss assembly was easy, re-assembly was a bit of a pain. Add to the fact the company mailed me the wrong lower unit seal kit.

The steps are the same for almost any 80-2005 omc 15-30hp one piece lower unit..... if there is interest ill do a rite up..... if not anyone can feel free to pm m for shop manual images or directions.


----------

